# Xmas cactus



## Ellenantula (Nov 28, 2019)

Never did a drying out/cooling/darkness, hibernation or anything for prep, but first year ever -- it bloomed!  It has a couple buds on other side, like 5 total.  Excited since it's never bloomed at all in like all of 10 - 12 years years I've had it (and it did so this time without any prep -- albeit a bit early):




[yeah, that's a cape sundew to right of it -- venus flytrap further right is out of view]

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 28, 2019)

That's awesome! Mine bloomed so beautifully last year but I see now signs of it happening this year yet. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (Nov 28, 2019)

Them some sundews in the background?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Nov 28, 2019)

Yup, a petite cape sundew right next to xmas cactus.  I thought it would grow bigger over time, but apparently mine is meant to be a small sundew. It has maybe 5 (clusters/fronds?) in the pot. It just came out of dormancy a month or so ago, so it's looking more pink and dewy/sticky.  I credit it for me never seeing a gnat or anything around my plants. (Not sure, but I think my little venus flytrap might need something larger than a gnat to trip it's trap).

Next plant purchase: some variety of a pitcher plant maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 28, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> (Not sure, but I think my little venus flytrap might need something larger than a gnat to trip it's trap).


That's correct, they're going for somewhat larger prey.

This cactus is beautiful. I've never heard of these guys needing dormancy, and I know a few people who have seen blooms without one, so I don't know where that comes from; it may help, but it's not strictly necessary.

D'you know what your little Mammalaria looking ball cactus is?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Nov 28, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> D'you know what your little Mammalaria looking ball cactus is?


Nope, not even after googling since so many types were shown in 'google images.'

I do know mine has taken forever to gain size, but it did begin as the tiniest little cactus I've ever seen (tinier than my female thumb) and it only (finally) needed repotting 6+ months ago (it arrived in like a 1.5" pot which looked way too big for it!)  Mine came in an Amazon succulent package, so it was unexpected in that assortment (pix showed tiny aloe vera-type small succulents) -- so the cacti were unexpected. (there is also another cactus plant that came in same assortment but it grew much faster -- it's even growing arms at an alarming rate!)

If you know more about cacti care-- lemme know! For now, it's just receiving basic google-based info on cacti care.  

Pix: Adding pix that shows whole arrangement of my smaller plants (first pix I was mostly excited to show my xmas cactus in bloom!).  These plants are all on a large tray for food I chose to hold all my smaller plants -- tray prevents water from leaking onto wood sideboard/buffet beneath - it's the best place in my home for them due to southern sun exposure.  Draperies closed now since it's nighttime.  I should have moved them around so the rounded cactus was more visible, sorry, wasn't thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 19, 2020)

Ellenantula said:


> If you know more about cacti care-- lemme know!


What would you like to know about cacti’s I’ve been growing them and related caudiciforms/succulents very successfully for years

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 29, 2020)

My cactus bloomed and bloomed for 3 months!  I have one final bud that should open soon and then I guess it'll be a long while before I see more.  It was a joy to watch the last few months.  Must have been 35 flowers all told.  Amazing!!!!



Smotzer said:


> What would you like to know about cacti’s I’ve been growing them and related caudiciforms/succulents very successfully for years


No specific questions, just thought if someone had any advice to share (for any of my plants) I'm always willing to learn more.  I am mostly googling them as my questions come up them; so far, they appear to be doing well.  I have 2 more succulents (aloe types) needing larger pots ... again.


----------

